# Negotiating sex.....



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I found this video of Dodson and Ross that discusses negotiating sex. I just had to share this.

Negotiating Sex - YouTube

Do you negotiate sex?
What does this type of negotiation look like for you?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> I found this video of Dodson and Ross that discusses negotiating sex. I just had to share this.
> 
> Negotiating Sex - YouTube
> 
> ...


They took to long to get to the point. But me and H don't really negotiate sex. We just do it. He start taking my clothes off and it's on.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

No way, that takes too much time way from sex. 
joking aside, sex should come naturally as a way to express love, and fulfill needs.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that link LML.

Isn't Betty fantastic?! I also watched the video of the menopausal vagina .... I know I know, I keep going on and on about it, it's a bit of an obsession for me at the moment.

But listen to 84 year old Betty enthusing about having lovely orgasms with her favourite dildo ... there's hope for us all ladies:smthumbup:

Anyway, back to negotiating sex ... the key is communicating with your partner ... what you like/don't like/how often etc and putting in the effort to enjoying each other and making each other happy


----------

